# I need a new light and need some help, this any good???



## al7601

so I need to upgrade my lighting on my 75 gallon african tank and need some help. I seen this on Ebay....48" - 51" Aquarium LED Light Lunar Bright Fish Tank 
think its any good???

I'm also throwing around the idea of getting two 24inch marineland double bright led's and joining them together.

I don't want any super DIY setups because this will be in my living room.

thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Bevo5

I can't help you with the Lunar Bright lights, but I have the Marineland Double LED's and I'm not a super fan.

Let me just start by saying it could be a problem with my tank depth because at 27inches I find that not a whole lot of light reaches the bottom. THe tank is also 27in wide so I end up with a dark front/back. Now all of that is my fault and not the fixtures.

But.

Overall, I don't like the LED's because they give off a cone shape. I have a lot of aeration in the tank and the little bubbles show up as giant cones coming into the tank. I don't really like that. Also, the shimmering effect kind of drives me nuts, but some people really like it.

They stand off the top of the tank with about an inch clearance so you can't help but see lots of light out of the corner of your eye (unless you have a canopy, which I do not).

It might just be me, but they also give off a good bit of yellow/red, which I am really not enjoying.

So I'm not a fan, but they are wildly popular so I'm probably in the minority. I'm actually selling mine, but they're 36in sets so won't help you. I'm going to switch back to a dual tube set-up with 50/50's and 20k daylight bulbs.


----------



## cantrell00

Bevo5 said:


> I can't help you with the Lunar Bright lights, but I have the Marineland Double LED's and I'm not a super fan.
> 
> Let me just start by saying it could be a problem with my tank depth because at 27inches I find that not a whole lot of light reaches the bottom. THe tank is also 27in wide so I end up with a dark front/back. Now all of that is my fault and not the fixtures.
> 
> But.
> 
> Overall, I don't like the LED's because they give off a cone shape. I have a lot of aeration in the tank and the little bubbles show up as giant cones coming into the tank. I don't really like that. Also, the shimmering effect kind of drives me nuts, but some people really like it.
> 
> They stand off the top of the tank with about an inch clearance so you can't help but see lots of light out of the corner of your eye (unless you have a canopy, which I do not).
> 
> It might just be me, but they also give off a good bit of yellow/red, which I am really not enjoying.
> 
> So I'm not a fan, but they are wildly popular so I'm probably in the minority. I'm actually selling mine, but they're 36in sets so won't help you. I'm going to switch back to a dual tube set-up with 50/50's and 20k daylight bulbs.


Couldn't have said it better myself.. I returned mine the next day. They are also ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## cantrell00

I went back and checked the ad.

800 lumens is not much light at all... These look like a Marineland knock-off as well.

If you want a brightly lit aquarium, I would keep looking. JMO..


----------



## inurocker

I was looking at that one and the reef bright by Odyssea. The reef bright says 3340 lumens on the 48". Should be about the same as the reef ready Marineland. Like cantrell00 said a Marineland knock-off or for all I know same people that make them for Marineland in China.
I have a deep tank too and just not sure how well they would work out.
I have been waiting for someone to buy and review a set.
I can say I have purchased two sets of Odyssea T5's one 48" and one 36" very happy with the quality and price.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

inurocker said:


> I was looking at that one and the reef bright by Odyssea. The reef bright says 3340 lumens on the 48". Should be about the same as the reef ready Marineland. Like cantrell00 said a Marineland knock-off or for all I know same people that make them for Marineland in China.
> I have a deep tank too and just not sure how well they would work out.
> I have been waiting for someone to buy and review a set.
> I can say I have purchased two sets of Odyssea T5's one 48" and one 36" very happy with the quality and price.


I have a odyssea t5 quad and I am very happy with it. It was very cheap and included the bulbs. Some people have issues with some of there old magnetic ballasts but the new electronic ballasts work good. I have had no issues and for the price it is really hard to beat.


----------



## Cichlid_Expert

al7601 said:


> so I need to upgrade my lighting on my 75 gallon african tank and need some help. I seen this on Ebay....48" - 51" Aquarium LED Light Lunar Bright Fish Tank
> think its any good???
> 
> I'm also throwing around the idea of getting two 24inch marineland double bright led's and joining them together.
> 
> I don't want any super DIY setups because this will be in my living room.
> 
> thanks for any feedback.


I JUST bought this fixture and I like it :thumb: .... But thats just my opinion...

Here are pics of the result....

* "Mode - I" With all the lights on...*









* "Mode - II" With just the Lunar LEDs on...*









*Heres pics of the fixture...*
(With All the lights on...)









(With Just the Luner LED's on...)









(The width of the fixture...)









*(The red light in the second picture is the heater.... sorry for the bad pics. OH, and the waters a little cloudy because I had just gotten done cleaning the tank  )*


----------



## kodyboy

I have just received the same beamsworks led light and like it too. For a 4' tank it would work fine (not for growing plants, just viewing the fish) and at 11 watts the power consumption is really low! I like the shimmer it produces as well. If you want a better light the reef ready ones from beamsworks would be really nice, and it could grow plants if you wanted. It costs twice as much but puts out 54 watts of led light not 11. For the price the 11watt LED can not be beat ($70 shipped) it is awesome. I think these freshwater bright lights will be loved by cichlid keepers since we do not tend to have live plants.


----------



## inurocker

Wow that looks nice. That will be my next set of lights. Just got the 36" 4XT5 with the timer wish I would have seen this first.


----------



## JimA

Those look like a good deal. Marineland pricing is just to high. Specially there reef lighting.


----------



## cantrell00

Cichlid_Expert said:


> al7601 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so I need to upgrade my lighting on my 75 gallon african tank and need some help. I seen this on Ebay....48" - 51" Aquarium LED Light Lunar Bright Fish Tank
> think its any good???
> 
> I'm also throwing around the idea of getting two 24inch marineland double bright led's and joining them together.
> 
> I don't want any super DIY setups because this will be in my living room.
> 
> thanks for any feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> I JUST bought this fixture and I like it :thumb: .... But thats just my opinion...
> 
> Here are pics of the result....
> 
> * "Mode - I" With all the lights on...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * "Mode - II" With just the Lunar LEDs on...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heres pics of the fixture...*
> (With All the lights on...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (With Just the Luner LED's on...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The width of the fixture...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(The red light in the second picture is the heater.... sorry for the bad pics. OH, and the waters a little cloudy because I had just gotten done cleaning the tank  )*
Click to expand...

This looks much brighter than the Marineland DB's I had. Impressive...


----------



## Cichlid_Expert

*cantrelloo wrote*


> This looks much brighter than the Marineland DB's I had. Impressive...


Yes, I was very impressed as well.... this is only their "single-bright"

I am very satisfied with it...


----------



## al7601

Cichlid_Expert said:


> *cantrelloo wrote*
> 
> 
> 
> This looks much brighter than the Marineland DB's I had. Impressive...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was very impressed as well.... this is only their "single-bright"
> 
> I am very satisfied with it...
Click to expand...

thank you for the pics and feed back. I think my mind is set!


----------



## lexi73

I'd like to see some more people with these ebay models and some photos of them.

I've been looking into getting some for my 125 gallon i'm setting up. I was going to get the Marineland 36" DB, and i'd like to see how the Beams Work Doublebright compares. The Marineland's are now about $115 for the 36 and have 1200 Lumen, The ebay Beams Work's are about $139 and 2600 Lumen.

I'd really like to see how these look on some tanks in comparison to the ML's

everyone, Please share if you can


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS

inurocker said:


> Wow that looks nice. That will be my next set of lights. Just got the 36" 4XT5 with the timer wish I would have seen this first.


Is this the one with the lunar leds? If so, could you post some pictures or video? thank you


----------



## drolly

lexi73 said:


> I'd like to see some more people with these ebay models and some photos of them.
> 
> I've been looking into getting some for my 125 gallon i'm setting up. I was going to get the Marineland 36" DB, and i'd like to see how the Beams Work Doublebright compares. The Marineland's are now about $115 for the 36 and have 1200 Lumen, The ebay Beams Work's are about $139 and 2600 Lumen.
> 
> I'd really like to see how these look on some tanks in comparison to the ML's
> 
> everyone, Please share if you can


I second this... setting up a 125 as well and am strongly considering the LED's instead of the double strips I have on my other 2 tanks.


----------



## Cichlid_Expert

drolly said:


> lexi73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see some more people with these ebay models and some photos of them.
> 
> I've been looking into getting some for my 125 gallon i'm setting up. I was going to get the Marineland 36" DB, and i'd like to see how the Beams Work Doublebright compares. The Marineland's are now about $115 for the 36 and have 1200 Lumen, The ebay Beams Work's are about $139 and 2600 Lumen.
> 
> I'd really like to see how these look on some tanks in comparison to the ML's
> 
> everyone, Please share if you can
> 
> 
> 
> I second this... setting up a 125 as well and am strongly considering the LED's instead of the double strips I have on my other 2 tanks.
Click to expand...

Well...... Heres an update on my tank with this fixture, the last pictures I posted were taken right after I had finished cleaning it.

Here it is now after it had settled........... hope this helps.

*With all of the lights on.....*










*With just the moonlights on......*


----------



## lexi73

So it looks like these are somewhat bright, although you'd be the best judge of this, especially because an overexposed or underexposed image could change the light of the image.

Here is a 100 gallon from a member online here with 2 Marineland DB's on it and it looks darker that what yours is for sure. 




Being that these ebay models have double the lumen's, i'd say they have to be much brighter. THe problem i have is that once you get them you're set. I really wish they were dimable ohh and had an internal timer for the day/moonlight out of the box.... I guess they will surely get there some day.

I'm still leaning heavily to the Marinelands because i prefer the dimmer look, like in the above video. Nonetheless, thanks much for your images, and words. This is helping many make the jump over to LED!


----------



## drolly

Maybe I missed it Cichlid_Expert, but what is the size of the tank in your pics?


----------



## Cichlid_Expert

drolly said:


> Maybe I missed it Cichlid_Expert, but what is the size of the tank in your pics?


Its a 75 gallon....


----------



## TrashmanNYC

Just picked up a 48" Aqueon double T5 and it's very nice.


----------



## lexi73

Well I broke down and got the Marineland Double brights on cyber monday, about $110 shipped each. Once i get the tank setup and running, I'll be sure to post the results...


----------



## kodyboy

I have the beam works 11 watt 4' light and it really looks nice, it is not going to grow plants but it is nice, especially for $70 shipped.
I am looking at the reef brights for another tank, $150 for 54 watts of led (essentially a marineland reef bright) is pretty darn good.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid

I have opted these for my new 165G which I am building -

1. Philips Aquacoral super actinic
2. Sunglo 14000K

Should receive my supplies on Thursday. I believe the Philips super actinic is true 420nm. Anyone having any information ?
Regards & Thanks.


----------



## al7601

lexi73 said:


> Well I broke down and got the Marineland Double brights on cyber monday, about $110 shipped each. Once i get the tank setup and running, I'll be sure to post the results...


from where? and it must be the 36" model, still a good deal.


----------



## prov356

al7601 said:


> lexi73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I broke down and got the Marineland Double brights on cyber monday, about $110 shipped each. Once i get the tank setup and running, I'll be sure to post the results...
> 
> 
> 
> from where? and it must be the 36" model, still a good deal.
Click to expand...

Send via PM so we don't get into promoting online retailers and their offerings here. Please and thanks.


----------



## lexi73

Just to add another few options to the list:

Aquaticlife LED's - http://www.aquaticlife.com/products/1069
Ecoxotic Stunner LED's - http://www.ecoxotic.com/aquarium-led-li ... trips.html

I cant seem to find much of any reviews on these online for freshwater tanks. These are both priced about $100 for a 36" strip, no real reporting of lumens though. The aquaticlife LED's look great! They are easy to add more, sleek, and they look good hanging.


----------



## al7601

just wanted to update this thread, I went with the beamswork led's and couldn't be any happier. great looking light, I'm seeing colors I've never seen before. slim low profile and low power consumption. so glad I went with it.


----------



## mambee

I was thinking of putting a Beamworks Reef Bright on my 90 gallon to try something different. I currently have 2 T-12 bulbs and I understand that these bulbs are being phased out.

I current grow only low light plants: Cryps, Anubias, Java Fern.

Would this be too much light?

Mike


----------



## TrashmanNYC

al7601 said:


> just wanted to update this thread, I went with the beamswork led's and couldn't be any happier. great looking light, I'm seeing colors I've never seen before. slim low profile and low power consumption. so glad I went with it.


which one?


----------



## al7601

TrashmanNYC said:


> al7601 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just wanted to update this thread, I went with the beamswork led's and couldn't be any happier. great looking light, I'm seeing colors I've never seen before. slim low profile and low power consumption. so glad I went with it.
> 
> 
> 
> which one?
Click to expand...

not the reef bright, the one that was pictured. I think the reef bright would be too bright


----------



## doxiegirl

I just got the beamworks 4' single bright light today and I'm impressed with it! It looks good over a 55g and is brighter than I expected. Freaked out the fish in that tank because they've been without direct light for some time now. 
My husband ordered the reefbrite light for his 40 breeder salt tank and wasn't as impressed- the light is focused straight down and honestly doesn't look as bright as the single bright. Plus it doesn't spread at all, even when the fixture is elevated. More than one light would be needed for a tank wider than 12 inches. 
In this instance the larger amount of smaller leds illuminates the tank better than fewer more powerful ones. We're thinking of getting a par meter- I'll post results if I do. I've had good plant growth with marineland double brights and I may try to grow plants under this light as well.


----------



## Steffano2

Cichlid_Expert said:


> drolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexi73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see some more people with these ebay models and some photos of them.
> 
> I've been looking into getting some for my 125 gallon i'm setting up. I was going to get the Marineland 36" DB, and i'd like to see how the Beams Work Doublebright compares. The Marineland's are now about $115 for the 36 and have 1200 Lumen, The ebay Beams Work's are about $139 and 2600 Lumen.
> 
> I'd really like to see how these look on some tanks in comparison to the ML's
> 
> everyone, Please share if you can
> 
> 
> 
> I second this... setting up a 125 as well and am strongly considering the LED's instead of the double strips I have on my other 2 tanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...... Heres an update on my tank with this fixture, the last pictures I posted were taken right after I had finished cleaning it.
> 
> Here it is now after it had settled........... hope this helps.
> 
> *With all of the lights on.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With just the moonlights on......*
Click to expand...

I'm in the process of setting up a 75 gallon. I need to ask if the fixture you bought is strong enough to grow green algae or do I need to get the one for a saltwater tank? I'm new to this LED stuff.

I happen to love green algae growing in my tanks and I know my cichlids love to graze on it too.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JimA

Much depends on how long lights are on and water conditions somewhat. I know the reef brights I have work well. But then I also had agae growing before I switched to the LEDs that being said none has died off and some is growing on a rock that didn't have it before.


----------



## Steffano2

JimA said:


> Much depends on how long lights are on and water conditions somewhat. I know the reef brights I have work well. But then I also had agae growing before I switched to the LEDs that being said none has died off and some is growing on a rock that didn't have it before.


So the picture you posted is with the Reef Brights, correct? What size tank, including height would be very helpful, is in the picture too? Only asking to get some what of an idea of brightness. How many hours do you leave you lights on too?


----------



## JimA

Steffano2 said:


> JimA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much depends on how long lights are on and water conditions somewhat. I know the reef brights I have work well. But then I also had agae growing before I switched to the LEDs that being said none has died off and some is growing on a rock that didn't have it before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the picture you posted is with the Reef Brights, correct? What size tank, including height would be very helpful, is in the picture too? Only asking to get some what of an idea of brightness. How many hours do you leave you lights on too?
Click to expand...

 The tank is 165 gallons 72" long X 24" deep. Tank is actually quite a bit brighter in person just bad camera skills. I have the lights on a timer from 7am to 8pm


----------



## Cichlid_Expert

Steffano2 said:


> Cichlid_Expert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexi73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see some more people with these ebay models and some photos of them.
> 
> I've been looking into getting some for my 125 gallon i'm setting up. I was going to get the Marineland 36" DB, and i'd like to see how the Beams Work Doublebright compares. The Marineland's are now about $115 for the 36 and have 1200 Lumen, The ebay Beams Work's are about $139 and 2600 Lumen.
> 
> I'd really like to see how these look on some tanks in comparison to the ML's
> 
> everyone, Please share if you can
> 
> 
> 
> I second this... setting up a 125 as well and am strongly considering the LED's instead of the double strips I have on my other 2 tanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...... Heres an update on my tank with this fixture, the last pictures I posted were taken right after I had finished cleaning it.
> 
> Here it is now after it had settled........... hope this helps.
> 
> *With all of the lights on.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With just the moonlights on......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the process of setting up a 75 gallon. I need to ask if the fixture you bought is strong enough to grow green algae or do I need to get the one for a saltwater tank? I'm new to this LED stuff.
> 
> I happen to love green algae growing in my tanks and I know my cichlids love to graze on it too.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
Click to expand...

Well, it does grow some green algae, but not a whole lot.... Hope that helped...


----------



## Steffano2

Cichlid_Expert said:


> Steffano2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cichlid_Expert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexi73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see some more people with these ebay models and some photos of them.
> 
> I've been looking into getting some for my 125 gallon i'm setting up. I was going to get the Marineland 36" DB, and i'd like to see how the Beams Work Doublebright compares. The Marineland's are now about $115 for the 36 and have 1200 Lumen, The ebay Beams Work's are about $139 and 2600 Lumen.
> 
> I'd really like to see how these look on some tanks in comparison to the ML's
> 
> everyone, Please share if you can
> 
> 
> 
> I second this... setting up a 125 as well and am strongly considering the LED's instead of the double strips I have on my other 2 tanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...... Heres an update on my tank with this fixture, the last pictures I posted were taken right after I had finished cleaning it.
> 
> Here it is now after it had settled........... hope this helps.
> 
> *With all of the lights on.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With just the moonlights on......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the process of setting up a 75 gallon. I need to ask if the fixture you bought is strong enough to grow green algae or do I need to get the one for a saltwater tank? I'm new to this LED stuff.
> 
> I happen to love green algae growing in my tanks and I know my cichlids love to graze on it too.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it does grow some green algae, but not a whole lot.... Hope that helped...
Click to expand...

Yes, that does help a lot. How many hours a day do you leave the light on if I may inquire too?

Thanks!


----------



## 13razorbackfan

3300 lumens on a 4' 75g....too much?


----------



## Steffano2

13razorbackfan said:


> 3300 lumens on a 4' 75g....too much?


Yes. the light would be 3300 lumens on a 4', 75 gallon tank. Over kill, yet I do want to grow algae.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Steffano2 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3300 lumens on a 4' 75g....too much?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. the light would be 3300 lumens on a 4', 75 gallon tank. Over kill, yet I do want to grow algae.
Click to expand...

Did you end up ordering this unit? How is it working? I am within a month or so from ordering mine. Finally have all the filters and every thing I want just need to order this to replace my quad t5. Just want to be sure it will not be overpowering. I have a quad t5HO for a total of 216w on my 75g. I want to maintain the same level of overall brightness. Just want to be sure it is what I want before ordering it.....

Bumping for DrTenochtitlan as well....


----------



## Steffano2

13razorbackfan said:


> Steffano2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3300 lumens on a 4' 75g....too much?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. the light would be 3300 lumens on a 4', 75 gallon tank. Over kill, yet I do want to grow algae.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you end up ordering this unit? How is it working? I am within a month or so from ordering mine. Finally have all the filters and every thing I want just need to order this to replace my quad t5. Just want to be sure it will not be overpowering. I have a quad t5HO for a total of 216w on my 75g. I want to maintain the same level of overall brightness. Just want to be sure it is what I want before ordering it.....
> 
> Bumping for DrTenochtitlan as well....
Click to expand...

Yes, I did order the light and I love it. I'm very happy with the out put and love the effect it gives the tank and nice looking profile. It's a very focused light so you will have lighter and darker and areas in you tank which I'm happy about b/c I feel it's a much more natural look.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Steffano2 said:


> Yes, I did order the light and I love it. I'm very happy with the out put and love the effect it gives the tank and nice looking profile. It's a very focused light so you will have lighter and darker and areas in you tank which I'm happy about b/c I feel it's a much more natural look.


You have the reef bright correct? That is what I am wanting. What size tank is yours on?


----------



## Steffano2

13razorbackfan said:


> Steffano2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did order the light and I love it. I'm very happy with the out put and love the effect it gives the tank and nice looking profile. It's a very focused light so you will have lighter and darker and areas in you tank which I'm happy about b/c I feel it's a much more natural look.
> 
> 
> 
> You have the reef bright correct? That is what I am wanting. What size tank is yours on?
Click to expand...

Razor,
Correct the Reef Bright and it's on a 75 gallon. I'm very impressed with it, I love the moon light setting too, I use it often just for different look at night. I will tell you if you want your tank light from front to back (i.e.all over) it won't happen with this fixture. It's more a focused light that spreads out in rays so to speak. I like the look.

Cheers,
S*


----------



## Steffano2

Razor,
Check out this video I made with the tank and light, it's pretty bright.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Thanks for the video....it looks good. JimA says that he pulled the lenses off of his and the light spreads out more. I will try it both ways. Thanks again...


----------



## Steffano2

13razorbackfan said:


> Thanks for the video....it looks good. JimA says that he pulled the lenses off of his and the light spreads out more. I will try it both ways. Thanks again...


Great idea to pull of the lenses off, hmm how does one do that?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Steffano2 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video....it looks good. JimA says that he pulled the lenses off of his and the light spreads out more. I will try it both ways. Thanks again...
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea to pull of the lenses off, hmm how does one do that?
Click to expand...

JimA said they just pop off and I am not sure if you need to use a flat blade screwdriver or butter knife or what but he said they popped off and on fairly easy. If you are going to try it will you post back and tell me what you found before and after? That would be awesome.


----------



## MonkTong

they are very easy to take off with a flat screwdriver .... took me a few mins to take all of them off my 36" one.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

MonkTong said:


> they are very easy to take off with a flat screwdriver .... took me a few mins to take all of them off my 36" one.


And....what was the difference in spread? Make quite a bit of difference?


----------



## Steffano2

MonkTong said:


> they are very easy to take off with a flat screwdriver .... took me a few mins to take all of them off my 36" one.


Can they be reinstalled once removed, just curious? :roll:


----------



## JimA

Steffano2 said:


> MonkTong said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are very easy to take off with a flat screwdriver .... took me a few mins to take all of them off my 36" one.
> 
> 
> 
> Can they be reinstalled once removed, just curious? :roll:
Click to expand...

 Yes they can. What this achieved for me was a better spread of light and no beaming what so ever. And I just used a flathead screw driver to pop them off, you just have to take your time.


----------



## JimA

Updated pic for you.

Before







[/quote]

After, of course the scaping changed a bit


----------



## cantrell00

JimA said:


> Updated pic for you.
> 
> Before


After, of course the scaping changed a bit 








[/quote]

Wow! Significant improvement IMO.


----------



## JimA

Sorry the pic is not better, I added one of those power head things that I can adjust the air coming in with, so the camera is picking the micro bubbles up. There is also quite a bit of glare from the widows in the room, otherwise it is crystal clear. I still think it might be a bit too bluish, I may have to tape a few of the blue LEDs again to cut it down. Removing the lenses really made a difference, overall very happy with the results!


----------



## 13razorbackfan

WOW!!! JimA....taking the lenses off made a HUGE difference. The entire tank is visible all the way to the background and from left to right. I am really impressed. That pic above sealed the deal for me. Going to order the light hopefully next month or so.

EDIT: the above two pics...before and after...the only difference was taping off some of the actinics and taking off all the lenses? No other lights were added? If that is the case I am absolutely stunned at the difference in the before and after.


----------



## cantrell00

13razorbackfan said:


> WOW!!! JimA....taking the lenses off made a HUGE difference. The entire tank is visible all the way to the background and from left to right. I am really impressed. That pic above sealed the deal for me. Going to order the light hopefully next month or so.
> 
> EDIT: the above two pics...before and after...the only difference was taping off some of the actinics and taking off all the lenses? No other lights were added? If that is the case I am absolutely stunned at the difference in the before and after.


Same here.


----------



## JimA

13razorbackfan said:


> WOW!!! JimA....taking the lenses off made a HUGE difference. The entire tank is visible all the way to the background and from left to right. I am really impressed. That pic above sealed the deal for me. Going to order the light hopefully next month or so.
> 
> EDIT: the above two pics...before and after...the only difference was taping off some of the actinics and taking off all the lenses? No other lights were added? If that is the case I am absolutely stunned at the difference in the before and after.


 Yes for the most part, the before pic was with the lenses on, no taping. The after pic is with the lenses off and no taping. The only thing that really changed was some of the rocks and the substrate. I think the whiter substrate made some of the difference also, it helps reflect the light while the browner PFS absorbed it. What you see is a mix of PFS (brown/beige) with cichlid mix and some white petco sand type stuff. So while taking the lenses off improved the output, changing the sand also helped.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Just amazing the difference Jim....amazing. Your tank looks very impressive. I mean that. Good job.


----------



## MonkTong

taking the lenses off made the spread alot better for me.... but i also felt it went a bit dimmer ... from JimA's pics, its seems his got ALOT brighter .... maybe the change of his substrate has to do with it also... if i remember correctly, 13razorbackfan, you have quad t5s ? i have triple t8s and power compacts on my other tanks, and the Beamswork reef does not fill the tank to my liking. HTH


----------



## Steffano2

MonkTong said:


> taking the lenses off made the spread alot better for me.... but i also felt it went a bit dimmer ... from JimA's pics, its seems his got ALOT brighter .... maybe the change of his substrate has to do with it also... if i remember correctly, 13razorbackfan, you have quad t5s ? i have triple t8s and power compacts on my other tanks, and the Beamswork reef does not fill the tank to my liking. HTH


I agree LED lights don't fill the tank totally, I have the Beamswork. I like the play on light and dark personally, it also gives you a whole new perspective on the effects the lights have on your fishes color.


----------



## JimA

13razorbackfan said:


> Just amazing the difference Jim....amazing. Your tank looks very impressive. I mean that. Good job.


 Thank you!!


----------



## 13razorbackfan

MonkTong said:


> taking the lenses off made the spread alot better for me.... but i also felt it went a bit dimmer ... from JimA's pics, its seems his got ALOT brighter .... maybe the change of his substrate has to do with it also... if i remember correctly, 13razorbackfan, you have quad t5s ? i have triple t8s and power compacts on my other tanks, and the Beamswork reef does not fill the tank to my liking. HTH


Yeah...quad t5HO with two actinic, on 10000k and one 6500k super daylight.

Just to be sure...you have the reefbright model or the freshwater bright?


----------



## MonkTong

6' ~ 125 gallon ~ 2 x 36" Beamswork Reef 42x1 watt LEDs (35x 10,000K ~ 7x 460nm Blue) ~ 2600 Lumens each


----------



## 13razorbackfan

MonkTong said:


> 6' ~ 125 gallon ~ 2 x 36" Beamswork Reef 42x1 watt LEDs (35x 10,000K ~ 7x 460nm Blue) ~ 2600 Lumens each


Gotcha.....

The unit I am looking at has 3300 lumens, 54 one watt LED's with 46 10000k and 8 actinic.

How high is your unit off the top glass? I will be placing mine about 1" off the glass lids...not touching but just above. I might have to move it up if I want more coverage?


----------



## JimA

Mine are about 3" off the glass in front then 3.25 higher in the back. I forgot my camera at work or I would snap a few pics on how I have them. And I agree again about the whiter sand reflecting the light pretty sure it helps. MonkTong what color is your substrate?


----------



## MonkTong

13razorbackfan said:


> MonkTong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6' ~ 125 gallon ~ 2 x 36" Beamswork Reef 42x1 watt LEDs (35x 10,000K ~ 7x 460nm Blue) ~ 2600 Lumens each
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha.....
> 
> The unit I am looking at has 3300 lumens, 54 one watt LED's with 46 10000k and 8 actinic.
> 
> How high is your unit off the top glass? I will be placing mine about 1" off the glass lids...not touching but just above. I might have to move it up if I want more coverage?
Click to expand...

yes, that is the 48" version .... i have mine right over the glass with the brackets that came with it, i think it adds .65 " to the height .... if you plan on placing them higher up, that might make it dimmer also as you bring them further .... seems they have dropped in priced too on ebay ! :thumb: the same ones i got go for $170 now for 2 !! :dancing: .... also i don't see much of the reef ones on ebay ATM, wondering if they are replacing them with the 3W LED ones ....



JimA said:


> Mine are about 3" off the glass in front then 3.25 higher in the back. I forgot my camera at work or I would snap a few pics on how I have them. And I agree again about the whiter sand reflecting the light pretty sure it helps. MonkTong what color is your substrate?


salt & pepper substrate


----------



## 13razorbackfan

MonkTong said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MonkTong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6' ~ 125 gallon ~ 2 x 36" Beamswork Reef 42x1 watt LEDs (35x 10,000K ~ 7x 460nm Blue) ~ 2600 Lumens each
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha.....
> 
> The unit I am looking at has 3300 lumens, 54 one watt LED's with 46 10000k and 8 actinic.
> 
> How high is your unit off the top glass? I will be placing mine about 1" off the glass lids...not touching but just above. I might have to move it up if I want more coverage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, that is the 48" version .... i have mine right over the glass with the brackets that came with it, i think it adds .65 " to the height .... if you plan on placing them higher up, that might make it dimmer also as you bring them further .... seems they have dropped in priced too on ebay ! :thumb: the same ones i got go for $170 now for 2 !! :dancing: .... also i don't see much of the reef ones on ebay ATM, wondering if they are replacing them with the 3W LED ones ....
> 
> 
> 
> JimA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are about 3" off the glass in front then 3.25 higher in the back. I forgot my camera at work or I would snap a few pics on how I have them. And I agree again about the whiter sand reflecting the light pretty sure it helps. MonkTong what color is your substrate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> salt & pepper substrate
Click to expand...

I found the 48" version, reef bright, for $150 including freight. That was about the cheapest I could find.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Went ahead and ordered the reef bright from beamswork. Hopefully be here by thursday.


----------



## Steffano2

13razorbackfan said:


> Went ahead and ordered the reef bright from beamswork. Hopefully be here by thursday.


Cool you won't be disappointed!


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Steffano2 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went ahead and ordered the reef bright from beamswork. Hopefully be here by thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool you won't be disappointed!
Click to expand...

Hope not....I just hope the brightness is close to my quad t5HO.


----------



## MonkTong

i hope you like it too !


----------



## 13razorbackfan

MonkTong said:


> i hope you like it too !


Thanks....


----------



## 13razorbackfan

OK....just finished setting up my new beamswork 48" reef bright LED. Here are some pics. The first pic is my old light which is a quad t5HO. The second is the new beamswork with the lenses still attached. The third is a pic with the lenses removed. Overall the brightness is about half of what my quad t5 was. Hard to tell from the pics but the spread of the light is better without the lenses. It is going to take some time to get used to the brightness not being as strong as I am used to. I do like the shimmer effect and the coloration. Another plus is I will be able to keep this light on for another 4 hrs or more if I wanted to. I may end up ordering another just like it to put in front to give me the brightness I want. The colors of the fish look really good. I think another thing that effects the brightness is my black background and black sand. I think a lighter colored sand would add a lot to the brightness.

My t5HO










New beamswork with lenses on










With lenses off


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Also....you can notice in the pics the LED light is brighter or has better spread of light lower in the tank. The t5 in the first pic above is bright from top to bottom. I kind of like the darkness above. It hides my spray bar, output nozzle on my aquatop and hides my heater as well.


----------



## MonkTong

yes, it will take some time to adjust to the LEDs ... have you tried the t5s + LEDs both on ?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

MonkTong said:


> yes, it will take some time to adjust to the LEDs ... have you tried the t5s + LEDs both on ?


No..I think it would be way too bright. My quad t5 was already very bright as it was. I am definitely getting used to it. The fishes colors really pop hard. My spray bar, output nozzle, etc....all disappear against the black background. Will also be able to run the lights 12 hrs for maximum viewing. The fixture is very slim. Loos great. Lenses popped right off.

Going to order another one for the back of the tank. I really like it just wish it were a bit brighter because I have been spoiled by a super bright tank for so long. I know when I had my metal halides I was very spoiled. Still have not see a light that looks as good as my DE HQI metal halides.


----------



## Steffano2

13razorbackfan said:


> OK....just finished setting up my new beamswork 48" reef bright LED. Here are some pics. The first pic is my old light which is a quad t5HO. The second is the new beamswork with the lenses still attached. The third is a pic with the lenses removed. Overall the brightness is about half of what my quad t5 was. Hard to tell from the pics but the spread of the light is better without the lenses. It is going to take some time to get used to the brightness not being as strong as I am used to. I do like the shimmer effect and the coloration. Another plus is I will be able to keep this light on for another 4 hrs or more if I wanted to. I may end up ordering another just like it to put in front to give me the brightness I want. The colors of the fish look really good. I think another thing that effects the brightness is my black background and black sand. I think a lighter colored sand would add a lot to the brightness.
> 
> My t5HO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New beamswork with lenses on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With lenses off


I love the new look, not sure if I can tell the difference with lenses on or off from your pictures. Regardless I feel you fish look more natural under the LED lights. Ultimately do you think the color of your fish are better looking or worse, that's the million dollar question. Also, LEDs are so cheap to run, right?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Steffano2 said:


> I love the new look, not sure if I can tell the difference with lenses on or off from your pictures. Regardless I feel you fish look more natural under the LED lights. Ultimately do you think the color of your fish are better looking or worse, that's the million dollar question. Also, LEDs are so cheap to run, right?


Yes...the pics don't really show the difference in the light with the lenses on versus off and that is my fault. I didn't think about depth from front to back when taking the pics. I should have placed the camera up higher showing the tank more front to back instead of just straight on. I placed the camera on a stand right in front of the tank and left it in position so the camera would take pics from the exact same angle.

The light looks more spread and even without the lenses but with the lenses where the light did focus it was much brighter. So the spread is better which is what I wanted.

I think the fish look better with the new light. I took the pics after messing with the LED light so the fish were hiding in the back. I will take some close ups tomorrow so you can see the difference. I have some before pics to match them against. The reds especially look better.

Yes...it uses a lot less power than my quad t5HO. It is a 54w versus 216w. Also the main plus for me is not worrying about bulb replacement.

I am going to order another one to put in the rear of the tank and move the one I have now forward. I want to increase the brightness a bit more. I am used to very bright lights so the brightness is not quite as good as I want personally. Some people thought the quad t5 on my tank was too much as it was but I liked it.


----------



## bwestgsx06

I think it looks great - can you PM me a link to the site you got it from?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

bwestgsx06 said:


> I think it looks great - can you PM me a link to the site you got it from?


OK..


----------



## 13razorbackfan

I bought another Beamswork Marine bright 36" fixture for my new 40 breeder I set up. I LOVE this light and it looks great on this tank. I have the 48" Marine bright on my 75g and it looks good as well but the sand in that tank is black. The new 40 breeder has a lighter sand and the light really pops. I am just amazed at the coloration. Anyways...here is a video I just shot of the tank. Nothing fancy just a quick video. I threw in a couple small peacocks as well.


----------



## Steffano2

New tank and LED light looks excellent!


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Steffano2 said:


> New tank and LED light looks excellent!


Thanks...yeah the light looks amazing. I think the lighter sand and the tank not being as tall as my other tank with same light makes a huge difference. When I first turned it on I was like "wow". Just can't beat these lights for the price.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Here is the beamswork reef bright on one of my tanks. The first pic is with black sand and the second pic is with PFS. You can see how much difference the sand makes in overall brightness of the tank. I just redid the tank today and was really surprised. The tank seems almost twice as bright with the light reflecting off the PFS instead of being absorbed by the black sand.

Before:










After:


----------



## TCool774

Bump for such an awesome thread on Beamswork LEDs!


----------



## TCool774

Can Beamswork mount onto the canopy or is it hood style only?


----------



## chiroken

Looking at the Beamswork double bright 3300 lumen light. How have yours all lasted now that you've had them for awhile? Thx.


----------

